# Desperate plea to help re-home a lovely cat (South East)



## Umbongo (21 July 2014)

Hi there, 

I work in a vets and we have a stray cat who has been with us for 5 (nearly 6) weeks now 
She was dumped in the practice by a member of the public. She has a chip but no up-to-date details. We have tried everything we can think of to help re-home her: posters, asking clients, nursing staff, charities, foster homes etc. She is various waiting lists but it doesn't look like she will get a space in a charity any time soon 

She is a lovely black female 6yr old cat. We believe she has been neutered (spay scar). She has sadly been cooped up in a small kennel, and some days is let out to roam the practice when it is quiet. She really is a lovely girl, loves a fuss. Not so much a cuddly lap cat but loves to be stroked and will rub herself against you until her hearts content! She is playful and loves her catnip toys and ping pong balls!.

Unfortunately she had started to over-groom her belly due to stress, although this seems to have stopped now. She is also getting a bit tubby from being locked away! 

This is a bit of a last ditch attempt, any other suggestions please let me know! I can offer photos/video. North London/South Hertfordshire.

Thank you for anyone who has read and may be able to help


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 July 2014)

Umbongo said:



			Hi there, 

I work in a vets and we have a stray cat who has been with us for 5 (nearly 6) weeks now 
She was dumped in the practice by a member of the public. She has a chip but no up-to-date details. We have tried everything we can think of to help re-home her: posters, asking clients, nursing staff, charities, foster homes etc. She is various waiting lists but it doesn't look like she will get a space in a charity any time soon 

She is a lovely black female 6yr old cat. We believe she has been neutered (spay scar). She has sadly been cooped up in a small kennel, and some days is let out to roam the practice when it is quiet. She really is a lovely girl, loves a fuss. Not so much a cuddly lap cat but loves to be stroked and will rub herself against you until her hearts content! She is playful and loves her catnip toys and ping pong balls!.

Unfortunately she had started to over-groom her belly due to stress, although this seems to have stopped now. She is also getting a bit tubby from being locked away! 

This is a bit of a last ditch attempt, any other suggestions please let me know! I can offer photos/video. North London/South Hertfordshire.

Thank you for anyone who has read and may be able to help 

Click to expand...

Have you tried the CPL?? maybe one of the surrounding branches can help.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 July 2014)

If I had space in my pens I would take her.

 Have you tried looking through the lost and found adds  like in CPL??


----------



## Honey08 (22 July 2014)

I drive from Heathrow to the Manchester/Yorkshire area regularly, so could transport her if you found a home/rescue further north that could take her..


----------



## Umbongo (22 July 2014)

Thanks everyone. I have tried every rescue within 30 mile radius, maybe even up to 50miles I've lost track. One CPL branch 'may' have room but are not taking in any admissions due to an outbreak of diarrhoea. Fingers crossed that clears up and they have room but I am not holding out much hope!


----------



## Maisy (23 July 2014)

Have you managed to find a home?  DO you know what she is like with other cats?


----------



## Umbongo (24 July 2014)

Thank you everyone, I am happy to say that one of the vets clients is taking her on at the weekend


----------



## Honey08 (27 July 2014)

Aww, great news.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 July 2014)

great news


----------



## webble (28 July 2014)

Brilliant news well done


----------

